# Training two dogs at the same time



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I train 3 dogs and keep them separated during training time. 

The other 2 might be in crates or the truck watching, but I will rarely work more than 1 at a time - I need to focus on the working dog and I really consider training time to be their special time with me.

Good luck


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

"It depends". 

The thing with working both dogs is that it's more like "real life" where you have both dogs out. But the other thing is that then you are not 100% focused on one and the training process. 

Look at your goals for each behavior and go from there.

If I'm working on something I want my dogs to all do together, we'll work as a group (but they first learned the skill and perfected it alone). Sometimes we work on one dog on a mat or staying while the other is training. The dog on the mat is the one REALLY getting the training, so I'm doing super simple things with the other dog to be sure we meet criteria and I don't do sloppy training.


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

Thank you so much for your advice! I will work individually until they are 100% on all of their skills.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I also work all the dogs seperately while they are learning. Sometimes once they've mastered something I'll throw a command at them while we're all hanging out in the living room. Group "spins" are my favorite


----------



## Zoeys mom (Apr 26, 2008)

We trained our new pup alone until she knew the commands then started over with both dogs together.


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Try dog sled leash it is a leash that looks like a letter y, how it works is when a dog stops to pee the other dog on the leash corrects the dog by a tug before it hits you, plus you have one arm free than supposed to two leashes.

Its called a gangline 

you can buy them from link below or a skijoring supply place near you


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

I work mine separately it's good to get those basics down and the dogs learn differently. Kirby is a year younger but way more mature then Darby. She is a quick learner and can really focus in.

Darby is ADD and just a giant puppy. He takes much longer to learn, is not food motivated and is so easily distracted that he can distract himself. :doh:

I find they really love it when I give them individual attention and taking individual classes is benefical for all of us. I can train to their specific needs and they have "special" alone time with Mommy. However, I do work them together on things and find it helps Darby to see Kirby do something. We usually have little training sessions together at various times during the day - usually when they are both tired from playing so they are less goofy!


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

I train 3 and keep them seperated. Diesel is an attention ***** so he wouldnt allow Hoosier to please me without him by his side.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

We work with our boys separately. It's much, much easier that way. We wouldn't get much accomplished at all if we tried to train them together. They're more interested in wrestling and playing with each other. They're capable of doing down-stays together, but they can't hold it for nearly as long as they can when they're separated.


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

I've been training them seperatly for the most part. I have to take the other pup outside in the backyard, so the other one doesn't see or hear what I am doing. Otherwise, the one who is not training will go crazy and bark. 

It's been going very well! Annie is a bit more easier to train and listens a bit better then Bailey too. Sometimes I will go over what they know together. That goes well too. Then they both listen very well when I do it that way.

I love training my pups. It's so much fun! ♥ Especially when you see progress.


----------

